# Vulpix - Fire and Ice



## Ethevion (Jan 31, 2018)

Here's some more Copic Marker work after practicing for a bit. Anyone else use markers to color?


Spoiler


----------



## placebooooo (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey! This is really awesome! You have some nice attention to detail!
The coloring was done so nice that I would have never been able to tell you colored with markers had you not said so. Great job!


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 31, 2018)

Holy shit that's amazing! Love the strong vibrant colors!


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks to the both of you! These markers really are something else and make for some really neat results


----------

